# Freshwater Master test kit



## JustJoshinYa

i lost my API freshwater master test kit color charts and i cant find replacement ones at my LFS i was wondering if anyone would be able to post pictures of the color reference charts that came with the API test kit, i need ammonia, high and low PH, nitrite, and nitrate along with KH and GH if anyone can help me out that would be great i tested my tank but i dont know where i stand since i cant see specific ppm's

thanks in advance
-Josh


----------



## Dr. Giggles

PM me your address. I have extras for most of them if you want i'll mail them to you. No extra kH or gH though but i may have all the others. Free shipping.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

i need to know how many drops for GH and how many drops for KH from Aquarium pharmaceuticals if anyone knows, i tested my ammonia but what color should zero ammonia be?? everything else looking good no nitrites but very high nitrates so i need to stop dosing nitrates for a while.


----------



## Big-Kev

This may help you until you get new cards.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

alright just what i was looking for heck yes thanks big kev, now all these colored viles mean something lol, this helps alot until Dr. Gigles sends me some new ones and thanks by the way Dr. Giggles for the cards awsome help man didnt expect anyone to send me some cards thanks a bunch everyone now i can test my tank!!


----------



## Big-Kev

Be aware that the colors on the cards I posted are slighly lighter in color than the actual cards. The picture just helps you guesstimate.
Need to get original cards for accurate test readings.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Josh, you should get the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and high pH hopefully by the end of the week if not defiantely the beginning of next week. They are in the mail







As far as kH and gH goes you dont need a card. As long as you have the test tube and solution just follow the below instructions:

kH instructions:
1) Rinse a clean test tube with water to be tested
2) Fill the test tube with 5 ml of aquarium water (line on test tube)
3) Add kH test solution, one drop at a time, holding bottle dropper upside down in a completely vertical position to assure uniformity of drops. After 1st drop is added solution will turn blue. If the water sample contains only 1 dKH the solution will turn from clearto its yellow endpoint after the first drop is added.
4) Cap the test tube and invert several times after each drop. Keep count of all the drops being added. Do not hold finger over open end as this may affect the test results
5) The test is completed when the water in the test tube, after having been shaken, turns from blue to yellow.
6) The kH value is determined by the number of drops of the reagent added multiplied by 17.9.

gH instructions:
1) Rinse a clean test tube with water to be tested
2) Fill the test tube with 5 ml of aquarium water (line on test tube)
3) Add gH test solution, one drop at a time, holding bottle dropper upside down in a completely vertical position to assure uniformity of drops. After 1st drop is added solution will turn orange. If the water sample contains only 1 dGH the solution will turn from clear to its green endpoint after the first drop is added.
4) Cap the test tube and invert several times after each drop. Keep count of all the drops being added. Do not hold finger over open end as this may affect the test results 
5) The test is completed when the water in the test tube, after having been shaken, turns from orange to green.
6) The gH value is determined by the number of drops of the reagent added multiplied by 17.9.


----------

